# make.profile nicht vorhanden

## sheik watchdog

hallo!

ich bin gerade dabei bei mir gentoo zu installieren, und habe folgendes problem:

schon beim befehl "env-update" sagt er mir, dass /etc/make.profile nicht vorhanden ist... später, bei "emerge rsync" sagt er das gleiche, und dass ich "emerge sync" eingeben soll um das problem zu lösen...

aber sowohl bei "emerge rsync" als auch bei "emerge sync" sagt er "http 400: bad request"

ich habe alles laut installationsanleitung gemacht, und bis auf emerge funktioniert auch alles...

danke im voraus!

mfg

moe[/b]

----------

## KiLLaCaT

das prob hab ich auch immer, aber nach ein paar versuchen, hats bei mir dann doch noch funktioniert.

jax

----------

## sheik watchdog

mh... das problem liegt also nicht bei mir?

ich habs jetzt ziemlich oft versucht, immer die gleiche fehlermeldung... er sagt auch irgendwas davon dass er ein client-script im main.c nicht ausführen kann...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hm...

also diesmal hatte ich keine probs.

und das mit dem main.c kenn ich auch net.

jax

----------

## Beforegod

Wäre interessant zu wissen welche Version Du verwendest :

Hat schonnmal ein emerge sync geklappt bei Dir?

Wenn ja, mach einfach ein

```

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.4-x86 /etc/make.profile

```

und versuch nochmal ein emerge sync.

Oder schau zu das Du irgendwo das gentoolkit bekommst, mache einfach ein emerge-websync und probiers dann nochmal normal.

----------

## sheik watchdog

nein, hat noch nicht geklappt... die genaue fehlermeldung is so:

```

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix this.

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

rsync: server sent "HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request" rather than greeting

rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(923)

```

hm... wo krieg ich das gentoolkit her?

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm kann es sein das Du keine Internetverbindung hast?

Wenn Du ein chroot machst, musst Du nochmal deine Netzwerkkarte einrichten damit die Onlineverbindung die Du evt. vor dem chroot gemacht hast funktioniert. 

Dim

----------

## sheik watchdog

stimmt /sbin/ifconfig war in /mnt/gentoo nicht vorhanden... ich habs kopiert, hat aber nichts gebracht, gibt die gleiche fehlermeldung aus  :Sad:  ...ich kann meinen proxy pingen, und wenn ich ihn in der make.conf auskommentiere dann gibt er die fehlermeldung nicht aus, sondern bleibt ewig bei ">>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...", das netz scheint also zu gehen...

kann das am nameserver liegen? ich hab folgendes in der resolv.conf stehen:

```

nameserver 145.253.2.11

nameserver 145.253.2.75

nameserver 62.104.212.82

```

die adressen hab ich aus dem forum hier...

oder kann es etwas mit der internet-anbindung von meinem proxy zu tun haben? ich hab adsl von der telekom austria mit usb-modem, und die tragen bei der dfü-verbindung proxy-server für http und ftp ein...

----------

## Theile

Schonmal das probiert, stand in der deutsch Gentoo 1.2 Anleitung:

Sie können rsync so konfigurieren, dass es einen HTTP Proxy verwendet. Dies ist nützlich, wenn Sie sich hinter einer Firewall befinden. Um dies zu konfigurieren, tragen Sie die Variable RSYNC_PROXY="hostname:port" in die /etc/make.conf ein oder setzen dies als Umgebungsvariable.

bis denne

Theile

----------

## Theile

Schonmal das probiert, stand in der deutsch Gentoo 1.2 Anleitung:

Sie können rsync so konfigurieren, dass es einen HTTP Proxy verwendet. Dies ist nützlich, wenn Sie sich hinter einer Firewall befinden. Um dies zu konfigurieren, tragen Sie die Variable RSYNC_PROXY="hostname:port" in die /etc/make.conf ein oder setzen dies als Umgebungsvariable.

bis denne

Theile

----------

## sheik watchdog

wie gesagt, ohne proxy macht er garnix (was ja auch logisch is), und mit sagt er "bad request"... die netzanbindung funktioniert also, ich frag mich ob das problem daran liegen kann, dass von meinem provider automatisch ein proxy vorgegeben is (für http und ftp), und er mit dem rsync-protokoll daher nicht zurecht kommt... wie kann ich das lösen wenn es daran liegt?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.4-x86 /etc/make.profile
> ...

 

Das kann nicht klappen, wenn der alte Link noch existiert...

Das solte heissen:

```

ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.4-x86 /etc/make.profile

```

f für force !!!!

Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn  :Wink: 

----------

## sheik watchdog

hab den fehler gefunden und behoben:

mein proxy kommt scheinbar mit dem protokoll rsync:// nicht klar, deshalb hab ich einfach normales routing (ohne proxy) eingestellt, jetzt geht alles *freu*

danke an alle

mfg

sheik

----------

